# Biedrins showed his potential



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

In qualifying game for the European under 18 championship Biedrins had a great game against France (France's best player is Johan Petro, possible lottery pick next year).

He scored 21 and grabbed 16 boards and his team (Latvia) won 61-57. He's obviously above his age, but I'm still not sure if he's ready for NBA.


----------



## Charlotte_______ (May 18, 2003)

Impressive, did Johan Petro do well or was he not a factor?


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

According to Eurobasket Biedrins also had 7 st(???) and 4 blks.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ivo_krka</b>!
> In qualifying game for the European under 18 championship Biedrins had a great game against France (France's best player is Johan Petro, possible lottery pick next year).
> 
> He scored 21 and grabbed 16 boards and his team (Latvia) won 61-57. He's obviously above his age, but I'm still not sure if he's ready for NBA.


then he can join the long list of those that arent ready yet.


----------



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

Petro had only 8p+5r, but I don't know his minutes.


----------



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

I read a report. Petro was totally outplayed by Biedrins.

France led for three quarters, the only factor that kept Latvia in the game was Biedrins. In the beggining of the fourth Latvia was trailing by 13, but then had an 18:0 strike. After that Latvia ended the game without giving a chance to the French to come back in the game.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

IMHO 21points is very good when your team only scores 61 
Best luck to him and his team, i'm sure scouts will watch him very closely.


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

What is his style of play? Is he a post up player, jump shooter? Does he have good quickness and handles or is he slow?


----------



## RocketFan85 (Jun 8, 2003)

Guess what? It is Andris Biedrins birthday today, he is 18 today.


----------



## MagnusPinus (Aug 27, 2003)

C-mon..judging player in these junior competition is not very reliable..They are kids.. I wanna see how he reacts against the big guys..I'm more impressed by his stats in the pro league(even if I donno if is competitive or what).I don't think an 18 years old guy can hold an Nba big man physically.. There is one Lebron in this world.. Anyway he is showing to be among the best players his age, thing that is encouraging


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ivo_krka</b>!
> I read a report. Petro was totally outplayed by Biedrins.


Pretty much like last year, when Darko Milicic whipped the court with Biedrins. Milicic had 37 points, 9 boards and 9 assists while Biedrins had 2 points and 4 rebounds.

I still believe Johan Petro is the better prospect, because he's more athletic and he's 7-1 260 while Biedrins is 6-11 240. Size matters.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> I still believe Johan Petro is the better prospect, because he's more athletic and he's 7-1 260 while Biedrins is 6-11 240. Size matters.


Isn't Petro 6-11 (=2.13), 230 ???
(1) http://nbadraft.net/profiles/johanpetro.asp
(2) http://www.fibaeurope.com/Default.asp?playerID=38124&cid={A440F8BD-44CB-4159-9FC6-547E93455FE2}&compID={2248A846-FA78-40FF-B03C-54B460890F45}&season=2004&roundID=3591&teamID=282&
(3) http://www.euroleague.net/plantillas/jugador.jsp?id=BWQ


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

No, he's 7-1 260. I'm pretty sure.


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

if only he could slip to the raptors. i want to see this kid. apparently an amazing shot blocker already.


----------



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

In next two games Biedrins played great (17+13,26+20). His team won the first and lost the second after two overtimes.

And I don't think you can't judge a player's potential based on these junior games, because you judge US high school player based on your high school competition that is not as strong as when national junior teams play against each other.

And Biedrins is a year younger than Darko, while Petro is still half a year older than Biedrins and this means something. (in the other game of the competition Petro had 14+13)

Someone asked about Biedrins style of play. He's more of a post player, plays physically, is a great rebounder and a shot blocker.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> 
> Pretty much like last year, when Darko Milicic whipped the court with Biedrins. Milicic had 37 points, 9 boards and 9 assists while Biedrins had 2 points and 4 rebounds.
> 
> I still believe Johan Petro is the better prospect, because he's more athletic and he's 7-1 260 while Biedrins is 6-11 240. Size matters.


i would have liked to see that matchup with darko and bedrins, does he have darko's athletic ability?


----------



## Bball_Doctor (Dec 29, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ivo_krka</b>!
> In next two games Biedrins played great (17+13,26+20). His team won the first and lost the second after two overtimes.
> 
> And I don't think you can't judge a player's potential based on these junior games, because you judge US high school player based on your high school competition that is not as strong as when national junior teams play against each other.
> ...


Who would you compare his game to?


----------



## SkywalkerAC (Sep 20, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> i would have liked to see that matchup with darko and bedrins, does he have darko's athletic ability?


no, but he's still very athletic for his size.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

After three games , Biedrins' stats are :

20.7 pts .426% fg (21/49 2 PT)
.465% FT (20/43)
16.3 rbds
1.7 assists
6.7 T.O
4.3 STL
4.0 blk

Now Biedrins being the best player in his team , he is often double teamed -at least- . So the numbers have to be relativized.

Latvia is 2 W 1 lost ( to Italy , yesterday after two overtime) -Biedrins had 26 pts 20 rbds.


----------



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

And you have to consider Latvia lost because Biedrins was fouled out before the end of the regular time.

And I'm not sure if there is a player in the league I'd compare Biedrins to. He's not affraid of physical contact, has good post moves. Depends on his physical development if he'll become a good scorer, but I'm sure he's gonna be a good rebounder and shot blocker. There isn't European player who came to the NBA like Biedrins because Europeans like to get out of the paint. Maybe I would compare him to Biil Walton in his prime, although it's a brave comparison.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> i would have liked to see that matchup with darko and bedrins, does he have darko's athletic ability?


No he doesn't, neither his athleticism nor his size. Milicic would have been #1 this year w/out a doubt, while Biedrins is 3-8 most likely.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

Today Latvia lost to Georgia 65 - 67  

Biedrins stats were 28pts (nearly 1/2 team score), 11rbs, 8blks according to Eurobasket.com


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ivo_krka</b>!
> And you have to consider Latvia lost because Biedrins was fouled out before the end of the regular time.
> 
> And I'm not sure if there is a player in the league I'd compare Biedrins to. He's not affraid of physical contact, has good post moves. Depends on his physical development if he'll become a good scorer, but I'm sure he's gonna be a good rebounder and shot blocker. There isn't European player who came to the NBA like Biedrins because Europeans like to get out of the paint. Maybe I would compare him to Biil Walton in his prime, although it's a brave comparison. [/QUOTE
> ...


----------



## ivo_krka (Jan 29, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>rainman</b>!
> 
> 
> did you see walton in his prime or is that a guess, just curious.


I didn't see him, but I said that according to stories of people who've seen him and based on Walton's stats.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>ivo_krka</b>!
> 
> 
> I didn't see him, but I said that according to stories of people who've seen him and based on Walton's stats.


the reason i asked was because walton was great in his prime, i just havent seen any of these young guys with his ability.


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

Andris Biedrins is just like Darko Milicic. Both resemble each other in so many ways. Biedrins has better defense, especially shot blocking ability, but he's a bit smaller.

The Bill Walton comparison is ridiculous. Sabonis is like Walton, but not Biedrins. No way.


----------



## rainman (Jul 15, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> Andris Biedrins is just like Darko Milicic. Both resemble each other in so many ways. Biedrins has better defense, especially shot blocking ability, but he's a bit smaller.
> 
> The Bill Walton comparison is ridiculous. Sabonis is like Walton, but not Biedrins. No way.


better defense than darko, i thought that was darko's strong suit.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> Andris Biedrins is just like Darko Milicic. Both resemble each other in so many ways. Biedrins has better defense, especially shot blocking ability, but he's a bit smaller.


Biedrins is 2.13 and according to NBA.com Milicis is also 2.13??
http://www.nba.com/playerfile/darko_milicic/index.html
http://www.basket.lv/ligas/lbl/speletajs.php?speletajs=127

And even if Darko is taller, are there any differences being 1-2cm taller?


----------



## bender (Jul 15, 2002)

_«better defense than darko, i thought that was darko's strong suit.»_

Darko is the complete package. Andris is more defense, less offense.

_«Biedrins is 2.13 and according to NBA.com Milicis is also 2.13?»_

Darko is 7-1. Biedrins is 6-11.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> Darko is 7-1. Biedrins is 6-11.


7'1 = 2.17/18 ?


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

My guess is that Walton picked a few things up at UCLA.

6.7 TOPG in 40 minute games? Brutal.

.465 on free throws?  .426 FG isn't great, either.


----------



## dounble (Mar 4, 2003)

petro is 6-11 according to the newest official fact sheet handed in by the french basketball federation.according to the same source (latvian basketball federation) biedrins is a 7-footer.reports from the tournament claim that biedrins and markoishvili are the dominating players in the group,journalists werent impressed by petro`s games so far.


----------



## Nimreitz (May 13, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>bender</b>!
> _«Biedrins is 2.13 and according to NBA.com Milicis is also 2.13?»_
> 
> Darko is 7-1. Biedrins is 6-11.


The NBA tends to measure players without shoes, International and Amature players tend to be measured in shoes.

And the height doesn't necessarily matter as much as the height AND reach. I think Darko has a bigger wingspan.


----------



## ballstorm (Nov 30, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Sigma</b>!
> Today Latvia lost to Georgia 65 - 67
> 
> Biedrins stats were 28pts (nearly 1/2 team score), 11rbs, 8blks according to Eurobasket.com


Viktor Sanikidze (Georgia , 203 cm , 1986 , F) had 19 points and 13 rbds in the same game. he is averaging 17.5 pts (.575% 2 pts) and 12 rbds in four games. Sanidzike plays for Dijon (french league).


----------



## dounble (Mar 4, 2003)

biedrins shone yesterday in latvias narrow defeat against georgia:

28 points (60% shooting),11 rebounds,8 blocks and 5 assists.


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

Latvia won last game against Croatia 75-67 and i think made to the final 

Biedrins stats:
39min
19pts (2p 7/12 ; 1p 5/10)
12rbs
3ast
1to
3st
2blks

http://www.fibaeurope.com/Default.asp?gameID=3591-C-15-5&cid={A440F8BD-44CB-4159-9FC6-547E93455FE2}&compID={2248A846-FA78-40FF-B03C-54B460890F45}&season=2004&roundID=3591&teamID=&


----------



## atis1 (Dec 3, 2003)

Here you can take look at Biedrins http://159.148.191.70/galerija/basketbols/video/31012004_SKO_Andris-Biedrins.mpg 
It is from Latvian basketball league game between Skonto (Biedrins team) and Ventspils (quite competetive team - icluded in top 50 Europes club list)


----------



## Sigma (Apr 26, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>atis1</b>!
> Here you can take look at Biedrins http://159.148.191.70/galerija/basketbols/video/31012004_SKO_Andris-Biedrins.mpg
> It is from Latvian basketball league game between Skonto (Biedrins team) and Ventspils (quite competetive team - icluded in top 50 Europes club list)


Nice video 

I think both Skonto and Ventspils are very good teams - #3 and #4 in baltics IMO (Lithuanian gigants Zalgiris and Ritas being #1 and #2)


----------

